# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments > Cutting Edge / Future Treatments >  DR NIGAM, re: Tom Vercetti, the French Moderator

## clandestine

via  http://www.*************/hair-loss/b...casc-DESC.html

Type in  h a i r s i t e . c o m

Dr Nigam,

I would urge you to follow proper documentation this Monday with your French moderator patient, Tom Vercetti.

This is your chance to prove to everyone if what you're doing holds legitimacy. Be cautious and understand what we need to see re: proof with photographic evidence.

Certain standards must be met.

Cheers.

----------


## FearTheLoss

Dr. Nigam, this post reflects the views of all BTT members. If you can document this properly, the questioning will come to an end and you will need to set up hundreds of clinics because people from every corner of the world will be coming to you to fix their hair, and fix their life.

----------


## veca

Tom Vercetti is not bald, restoration of hairline is not a proof!!! We need someone who is realy bald .....NW7

----------


## Arashi

He's not bold, but him being a moderator of a french board, makes him trustworthy. As long as Dr Nigams can shoot high quality photo's of the donor and recipient, pre-op, he can prove his technique.

----------


## drnigams

Tomorrow,
I will give list of macro shots...which angles..what lighting,with and without comb over,videoscopic list of how ,i am going to shoot,plus continuous video shots etc..anyone needs additional photos ,apart from what mentioned..can add into the list...As he will be in mumbai for 4 days..we can take photos..all four days..
.





> He's not bold, but him being a moderator of a french board, makes him trustworthy. As long as Dr Nigams can shoot high quality photo's of the donor and recipient, pre-op, then he can prove his technique.

----------


## Arashi

> Tomorrow,
> I will give list of macro shots...which angles..what lighting,with and without comb over,videoscopic list of how ,i am going to shoot,plus continuous video shots etc..anyone needs additional photos ,apart from what mentioned..can add into the list...As he will be in mumbai for 4 days..we can take photos..all four days..
> .


 You seem to be very serious about this Dr Nigam, which I dearly salute ! Most important is that the photo's are clear enough for counting. We just need photo's covering the * whole donor area, shaven, pre-op*, clear enough to show each and every hair. Same goes for the recipient area. If you can supply that,  then that would be enough to finally prove your technique, stop all discussion and get planes full of people over to your clinic  :Smile:

----------


## Arashi

I'm sure you've seen the photo  but this is basically what we need: http://www.fileden.com/files/2012/12...th&#37;209.jpg

Preferably even better quality (this photo is shot with a very cheap camera) and multiple angles/photo's to cover the WHOLE area. I think it would be also even better if the hairs are even slightly shorter shaved than in this photo.

Well basically the idea is just that we can count every single hair. You get the idea  :Smile:

----------


## 534623

> He's not bald, but him being a moderator of a french board, makes him trustworthy.


 Since when is being a moderator = "trustworthy" - especially on hairloss forums??

But yeah, as long as you can see *a SERIES* of such photos ...

http://www.fileden.com/files/2012/12.../Month%209.jpg

... where you can see large treated as well as untreated areas in ALL photos, I have no problem even if the guy is Osama bin Laden or Dr. Nigam himself.

----------


## Arashi

> Since when is being a moderator = "trustworthy" - especially on hairloss forums??


 Of course you'll never have 100&#37; guarantee. But I'd rather have a moderator of a French forum who was active (on that board) long before Dr Nigams entered here, than some random poster ID here, with an account created after Dr Nigams did.

But like you said, as long as the photo's are good, it's not even that important. Well in theory it would be even a lot better to do what Didi suggested and get a NW6 patient and have him get 5000 grafts, cause in such a case it would be extremely hard/impossible to manipulate, especially combined with a video showing today's newspaper and his slick bald pre-op head. But I think this is a great start. And Dr Nigams said he wants to document a patient every month, so hopefully he'll do a NW6 with 4000-5000 grafts at some point too.

----------


## Vox

> We need someone who is realy bald .....NW7


 Here I am, but I am not going to try anything like this unless it is proven to be safe 110%. And I am not talking necessarily about illness like cancer, but also about less serious incidents because I don't have hair to conceal anything. 

I believe many others in the NW6-7 realm would feel the same. It is too risky, from an aesthetics point of view at least, if your head is slick bald. Anything going wrong and you are out in the cold.

----------


## Boldy

> 534623, 
> 
> 
> you sound very frustrated. You like trolling, that's clear by now.
> 
> Get a girlfriend, and leave this place.
> 
> someone should ban you from this place.


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Internet)

----------


## 534623

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Internet)


 Is that your legit proof? Seriously, it's better for to leave this place ...

----------


## Phatalis

> Clown, there you have annoyed, go away from this forum no one wants you!


 Disagreed. I want IM here.

His input is important.

----------


## gc83uk

> tED,
> You have to understand ,*i will not divulge all the details of the technique...*
> 
> Arashi,have patience..have to wait 2/3 days ,as tom provides me macro pics,and we mark with circles..and have comparative pics..saw his recipient macro..already showing good growth with little shedding with scab...


 Woahhh, why not? I thought you wanted to share everything!

Dr Nigam, it's very important that *YOU upload your photo* of Toms Donor before Tom uploads anything!  We need to see a photo of at least *50 grafts before extraction* and of course another photo *immediately after the extractions showing these same grafts*, remember it needs to be at least 50, just like I did with Gho. And because your reimplanting "something" back in the donor, then we'll need the* third photo right after the implanting of donor* of the same group of grafts of course.

Then a few days weeks later we ask Tom to upload his photos to compare with your work.  This is how you document it.

Anything else is just not going to work IMO.  Anybody want to tell me I'm wrong here?

----------


## 534623

> Anybody want to tell me I'm wrong here?


 You're wrong here. Dr. Nigam is just able to take good photos...

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=11858

... from former Gho patients. As soon as he found an own patient - his camera suddenly doesn't work anymore... :Embarrassment:

----------


## gc83uk

> You're wrong here. Dr. Nigam is just able to take good photos...
> 
> http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=11858
> 
> ... from former Gho patients. As soon as he found an own patient - his camera suddenly doesn't work anymore...


 It's true he can take good photos, which is precisely why I have asked for the 3 photos, but on my previous post, you simply can't argue with it (unless I'm missing something).  If it were in vivo procedure then 2 photos would have been sufficient, but because the small bisection is re implanted, we need 3.  And of course we need a set of photos a week or so after the procedure to actually check for the regrowth.

Dr Nigam, can you tell me yes or no if you have these 3 photos which should have been taken on the day in your clinic?

----------


## tom vercetti

I will take again pics this weeks, but recipient have scabs yet, so i dont know.

I come back to dr nigam in july, when he get his DP 3D culture. Then you will have high quality pictures. 

IM, where are you from ? If you are from France I would like to meet you and i will explain you what the word respect means ok ? I dont like peoples who insult each others behind their computer. You dont speak to your dog understand ? Under nickname there is person.

----------


## gc83uk

> I will take again pics this weeks, but recipient have scabs yet, so i dont know.
> 
> I come back to dr nigam in july, when he get his DP 3D culture. Then you will have high quality pictures. 
> 
> IM, where are you from ? If you are from France I would like to meet you and i will explain you what the word respect means ok ? I dont like peoples who insult each others behind their computer. You dont speak to your dog understand ? Under nickname there is person.


 Tom, in terms of checking on donor regeneration to create some reasonable data there is no point in taking any photos without the comparable before photos, this is why I'm asking Dr Nigam to upload them.  Preferably an area showing 50 FU's all circled and numbers and also detailing how many hairs were originally inside each FU.

----------


## clandestine

> Woahhh, why not? I thought you wanted to share everything!
> 
> Dr Nigam, it's very important that *YOU upload your photo* of Toms Donor before Tom uploads anything!  We need to see a photo of at least *50 grafts before extraction* and of course another photo *immediately after the extractions showing these same grafts*, remember it needs to be at least 50, just like I did with Gho. And because your reimplanting "something" back in the donor, then we'll need the* third photo right after the implanting of donor* of the same group of grafts of course.
> 
> Then a few days weeks later we ask Tom to upload his photos to compare with your work.  This is how you document it.
> 
> Anything else is just not going to work IMO.  Anybody want to tell me I'm wrong here?


 Dr Nigam, you must answer this.

----------


## tom vercetti

> Tom, in terms of checking on donor regeneration to create some reasonable data there is no point in taking any photos without the comparable before photos, this is why I'm asking Dr Nigam to upload them.  Preferably an area showing 50 FU's all circled and numbers and also detailing how many hairs were originally inside each FU.


 He already have this kind of pictures...

----------


## gc83uk

> He already have this kind of pictures...


 Where is it?

----------


## oppenheimer82

> Dr Nigam, you must answer this.


 


> Where is it?


 what the hell is wrong with you people? it wouldn't hurt you to be a little bit more polite, now would it?

----------


## The Alchemist

> what the hell is wrong with you people? it wouldn't hurt you to be a little bit more polite, now would it?


 seriously.  knock it off GC, you're starting to sound like a troll

----------


## tom vercetti

> Where is it?


 Did you check on hairsite ?

He took tons of pictures, before, after again and again.. and I come back in one month.. 

Don't know how it's possible to not be 100% satisfied about pictures

----------


## 534623

> I will take again pics this weeks, *but recipient have scabs yet*, so i dont know.


 Interesting - and how can Dr. Nigam claim everywhere that you can already see "good growth" in the recipient and donor - with SCABS???

----------


## Phatalis

Just out of curiosity IM, what will you do if Nigams ends up being 100% legit and better than HASCI.. and HASCI turns out has minimal regrowth... nowhere near 80%?

How will you react?

----------


## Boldy

IM knows very well that if nigams succeeds with his DP culture method (unlimited new follicles), people will be cured..


conflict of interest.

----------


## tom vercetti

> Interesting - and how can Dr. Nigam claim everywhere that you can already see "good growth" in the recipient and donor - with SCABS???


 because no scabs everywhere ? poor man..

----------


## hellouser

> Just out of curiosity IM, what will you do if Nigams ends up being 100% legit and better than HASCI.. and HASCI turns out has minimal regrowth... nowhere near 80%?
> 
> How will you react?


 His head is going to explode.

----------


## 534623

> Just out of curiosity IM, what will you do if Nigams ends up being 100&#37; legit and better than HASCI.. and HASCI turns out has minimal regrowth... nowhere near 80%?
> 
> How will you react?


 You mean I should think about something that will never happen?
Sorry, I have much better things to do ...

By the way - not sure whether you're aware about the following, but I'm THE one who predicted the outcome of all those "hot discussed future treatments" (Replicel, Histogen etc etc). 

Nooooo, *not* just by simply saying "they will fail". I always explained everything IN DETAIL and why I knew, why they will fail - and finally DID.


So why don't you guys simply make a bookmark of this post - "for later reference" ...lol

Here is the bookmark link:
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showpos...&postcount=130

----------


## Phatalis

You're obviously a smart man no doubt about it. 

Personally, I don't care who the "solution" comes from... as long as it comes at all.

----------


## gc83uk

> seriously.  knock it off GC, you're starting to sound like a troll


 What a ridiculous comment pal, especially from you.

I want Nigam to succeed it's as simple as that, so calling me a troll is a complete and utter shambles of a joke.

I also want to see before and after pictures showing a 50 graft area, I don't believe that is too much to ask for considering the claims that are being made.

oppenheimer82: I have no idea who you are, but if you would have read my posts, you'll see I'm always polite and that includes to Dr Nigam.

Tom: Of course I have seen Hairsite, I think you have completely missed the point. 

Back on topic.... So do we know how many hairs (not grafts) have been extracted in our sample area? We need a photo showing those hairs before extraction and of course afterwards.

If Dr Nigam says he doesn't have a photo showing a large amount of grafts, circled and numbered pre op, then it's subject closed for this particular case in terms of replicating the results of something like this:
Dr MOUSSEIGNE  Now that is what is needed here. Tom take a look at that link.

Dr Nigam can do this type of analysis with one of his next patients perhaps and document in the same was as Dr MOUSSEIGNE (because frankly that is one of the best I've seen, up there with JJJJrS and IM's analysis), I'm not expecting that he has done it for this particular case, but if he has then fantastic.

So layoff and stop getting your knickers in a twist.

----------


## ccmethinning

You guys might not like what Iron_man has to say, but he is right most of the rime. He has predicted all of these overhyped treatments like RepliCel, Histogen, Aderans, etc to bust and why they would bust. His hair knowledge exceeds any other poster on any forum. 

If I would have listedned to Iron_Man, I wouldn't have lost money in the big RepliCel stock scam last year. I learned the hard way. Best to start listening to him now instead of in the future when your high hopes for a cure are crushed.

----------


## clandestine

> You guys might not like what Iron_man has to say, but he is right most of the rime. He has predicted all of these overhyped treatments like RepliCel, Histogen, Aderans, etc to bust and why they would bust. His hair knowledge exceeds any other poster on any forum. 
> 
> If I would have listedned to Iron_Man, I wouldn't have lost money in the big RepliCel stock scam last year. I learned the hard way. Best to start listening to him now instead of in the future when your high hopes for a cure are crushed.


 It's not his knowledge, ccmethinning. That's not the problem. His knowledge is welcome, in fact (obviously).

It's his snarky ******ing attitude.

----------


## PayDay

> You guys might not like what Iron_man has to say, but he is right most of the rime. He has predicted all of these overhyped treatments like RepliCel, Histogen, Aderans, etc to bust and why they would bust. His hair knowledge exceeds any other poster on any forum. 
> 
> If I would have listedned to Iron_Man, I wouldn't have lost money in the big RepliCel stock scam last year. I learned the hard way. Best to start listening to him now instead of in the future when your high hopes for a cure are crushed.


 None of those companies  are a bust, that's ridiculous. If you are pinning anything on that argument you might want  to reconsider your line if thinking.  I don't really put much faith in Dr. Nigam, either, but IM has not disproven anything and there are much more constructive  ways to express yourself than the way he chooses to.

----------


## clandestine

^Polite way of saying: it's his snarky ******ing attitude.

----------


## garethbale

yeah he might know a bit about hair loss but he is a giant bell!

also him criticising Dr Nigam's background and expertise in being from India was bang out of order

----------


## hellouser

> yeah he might know a bit about hair loss but he is a giant bell!
> 
> *also him criticising Dr Nigam's background and expertise in being from India was bang out of order*


 It's not the first time he's taken a low-blow swipe at Dr. Nigam.

----------


## The Alchemist

> What a ridiculous comment pal, especially from you.
> 
> I want Nigam to succeed it's as simple as that, so calling me a troll is a complete and utter shambles of a joke.
> 
> I also want to see before and after pictures showing a 50 graft area, I don't believe that is too much to ask for considering the claims that are being made.
> 
> oppenheimer82: I have no idea who you are, but if you would have read my posts, you'll see I'm always polite and that includes to Dr Nigam.
> 
> Tom: Of course I have seen Hairsite, I think you have completely missed the point. 
> ...


 
...all the photos he has were up on hairsite, which he already stated.  And He's putting the new photos up as he gets them.  They can't be put up any faster than he gets them - understand? He's explained it numerous times...so shut your yap.

----------


## Pentarou

> IM knows very well that if nigams succeeds with his DP culture method (unlimited new follicles), people will be cured..
> 
> 
> conflict of interest.


 Trufax.

----------


## gc83uk

> ...all the photos he has were up on hairsite, which he already stated.  And He's putting the new photos up as he gets them.  They can't be put up any faster than he gets them - understand? He's explained it numerous times...so shut your yap.


 Shut your yap? lol you must be at least over 50.

If you had read hairsite you would have seen I have commented over there on the very subject and you'll also have noticed he is struggling to match the two photos he originally analysed.  You'll also notice he is sending me the originals via email.

When did I ask him to put them up faster that he gets them?

Exactly!

----------


## Arashi

> Woahhh, why not? I thought you wanted to share everything!
> 
> Dr Nigam, it's very important that *YOU upload your photo* of Toms Donor before Tom uploads anything!  We need to see a photo of at least *50 grafts before extraction* and of course another photo *immediately after the extractions showing these same grafts*, remember it needs to be at least 50, just like I did with Gho. And because your reimplanting "something" back in the donor, then we'll need the* third photo right after the implanting of donor* of the same group of grafts of course.
> 
> Then a few days weeks later we ask Tom to upload his photos to compare with your work.  This is how you document it.
> 
> Anything else is just not going to work IMO.  Anybody want to tell me I'm wrong here?


 I'm not sure I understand what you're saying here, Gaz. We have good pre-op photo's of the donor, including macro photo's. Hence it's just going to be a matter of comparing this photo to new post-op macro photo's of the donor and we can exactly see how many hairs there are left. Same for recipient.

----------


## 534623

> I'm not sure I understand what you're saying here, Gaz.


 Seems Gaz is using the same language like Kristel ... lol

----------


## Arashi

> Seems Gaz is using the same language like Kristel ... lol


 Hihi. Now that's funny, man !  :Confused:

----------


## gc83uk

> I'm not sure I understand what you're saying here, Gaz. We have good pre-op photo's of the donor, including macro photo's. Hence it's just going to be a matter of comparing this photo to new post-op macro photo's of the donor and we can exactly see how many hairs there are left. Same for recipient.


 Can you do me a favour mate if you don't mind? I've gone round in cirlces with this, can you link me the macro before photo?  There is about 6 thread on HS and at least 2 over here on Nigam.

Is there a comparable pic too? I noticed Dr Nigam said on HS that he couldn't match up his after photo with the before photo, so I take it we have to wait for a new after photo?

Is there also a pic AFTER the bisected parts have been implanted into the donor immediately after surgery?

----------


## Arashi

> Can you do me a favour mate if you don't mind? I've gone round in cirlces with this, can you link me the macro before photo?  There is about 6 thread on HS and at least 2 over here on Nigam.
> 
> Is there a comparable pic too? I noticed Dr Nigam said on HS that he couldn't match up his after photo with the before photo, so I take it we have to wait for a new after photo?
> 
> Is there also a pic AFTER the bisected parts have been implanted into the donor immediately after surgery?


 Hmmm can't find the photo's myself anymore neither. I think dr Nigams changed one of his posts, cause they were there. The first post of this thread: http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=12707 got the photo's but they're only thumbnails. 

@Dr Nigams can you maybe repost the links to the full sized pictures ? Thanks !

----------


## gc83uk

> Hmmm can't find the photo's myself anymore neither. I think dr Nigams changed one of his posts, cause they were there. The first post of this thread: http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=12707 got the photo's but they're only thumbnails. 
> 
> @Dr Nigams can you maybe repost the links to the full sized pictures ? Thanks !


 Scratch that mate, just checked my inbox and Nigam has sent them over to me by email. Let me know if you want them and I'll email them over to you.  I think it'll be pretty interesting case!

----------


## Arashi

> Scratch that mate, just checked my inbox and Nigam has sent them over to me by email. Let me know if you want them and I'll email them over to you.  I think it'll be pretty interesting case!


 Would be great if you could add them to your dropbox. Thx !

----------


## The Alchemist

> Shut your yap? lol you must be at least over 50.
> 
> If you had read hairsite you would have seen I have commented over there on the very subject and you'll also have noticed he is struggling to match the two photos he originally analysed.  You'll also notice he is sending me the originals via email.
> 
> When did I ask him to put them up faster that he gets them?
> 
> Exactly!


 Good come back, kid.   Treat the Dr with some decency, he's on here trying to help and you were acting rude and making demands of him as if he owes you something...which he certainly doesn't.

----------


## didi

seriously guys, show some respect for this Dr,  we should be grateful to have him here willing to answer questions and present cases, do free tests

Gaz, since you are so harsh and critical type of person why don't you send couple of emails to hasci and tell them how you really feel about them screwing 2 tests in a month time..hasci seem quite comfortable with keeping people in dark, whereas nigam is quite the opposite, he is doing tests for us, send him anybody he wont turn him down bc his hair is too thick and cant do 3 hair grafts, etc.. 


they could learn a lot from dr nigam

----------


## FearTheLoss

I'm all for Dr. Nigam and what he is doing, I think it is great and I would like to believe he is an honest, good intentioned man. 

But your comment about HASCI is ridiculous, I too am upset they messed up the test, but I really think they could give a shit less about it. They don't have time to do this stuff. Why? Because they are booked out well in advance and have no unhappy patients so far...I think that speaks for itself. 

However, I do believe their regeneration rate may be a bit lower than the 80% they claim...somewhere around 65-70%...but still the best out there that we know of, unless Nigam changes that with proof.

i.e. no photoshopped pictures, honest claims backed up..

That all being said, I hope the best for Nigam and I'm looking forward to his proof... If he is what he says he is, I will be the first to congratulate him, head over for a procedure myself and tell all my friends about him.

----------


## gc83uk

> Good come back, kid.   Treat the Dr with some decency, he's on here trying to help and you were acting rude and making demands of him as if he owes you something...which he certainly doesn't.


 Shut your yap!

----------


## gc83uk

> seriously guys, show some respect for this Dr,  we should be grateful to have him here willing to answer questions and present cases, do free tests
> 
> Gaz, since you are so harsh and critical type of person why don't you send couple of emails to hasci and tell them how you really feel about them screwing 2 tests in a month time..hasci seem quite comfortable with keeping people in dark, whereas nigam is quite the opposite, he is doing tests for us, send him anybody he wont turn him down bc his hair is too thick and cant do 3 hair grafts, etc.. 
> 
> 
> they could learn a lot from dr nigam


 Have you lost your mind? If I'm so critical then why am I talking with Dr Nigam over email and trying to help him with analysis?

Instead of asking people to email Hasci for you, why don't you go and do it yourself.

Seriously some people like to argue for the sake of it, time wasters ppl.

----------


## gc83uk

> I'm all for Dr. Nigam and what he is doing, I think it is great and I would like to believe he is an honest, good intentioned man. 
> 
> But your comment about HASCI is ridiculous, I too am upset they messed up the test, but I really think they could give a shit less about it. They don't have time to do this stuff. Why? Because they are booked out well in advance and have no unhappy patients so far...I think that speaks for itself. 
> 
> However, I do believe their regeneration rate may be a bit lower than the 80&#37; they claim...somewhere around 65-70%...but still the best out there that we know of, unless Nigam changes that with proof.
> 
> i.e. no photoshopped pictures, honest claims backed up..
> 
> That all being said, I hope the best for Nigam and I'm looking forward to his proof... If he is what he says he is, I will be the first to congratulate him, head over for a procedure myself and tell all my friends about him.


 
At the end of the day mate, people like Didi are trolls and love to bash Gho to suit their own agenda.  Everybody knows it.

I on the other hand prefer to keep an open mind and give everyone a chance.

Scrutiny has a big part to play too.

----------

